

NASA leak confirms galaxy full of Earth-like planets - kirubakaran
http://spectramagazine.com/10300/nasa-leak-confirms-galaxy-full-of-earth-like-planets/

======
equark
This CNN article is much better account:

[http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/07/27/sasselov.earth.planets...](http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/07/27/sasselov.earth.planets/?hpt=T2)

The important graph is around 8:00.

